# Питание межпозвоночного диска



## alex_r (3 Май 2013)

Есть следующие мнения, касательно вопроса, как осуществляется питание МП диска 

"Согласно исследованиям Я.Л.Цивьяна, В.Х.Райхинштейна, проведенные еще в 60 гг., у человека в среднем до 18 – 22 лет питание межпозвонкового диска идет параллельно как за счет периферического кровообращения, так и за счет диффузии – проникновению питательных веществ в МП диск через тело позвонка посредством гиалиновой пластинки. После 23 – 25 лет жизни человека, питание МП диска происходит только за счет диффузии. Этот процесс происходит по принципу «насоса». Во время компрессии (сдавливания) МП диска происходит отток МП жидкости с переработанными веществами, а при снятии вертикальной нагрузки – обратному захождению питательных веществ в МП диск. Таким образом, питание МП диска происходит при комбинации двух сил – сжатии и розжатии или компрессии и дистракции. А такой принцип насоса уравновешен и равномерно работает только во время динамических нагрузок, таких как ходьба, плавание и т.д., и в меньшей степени в горизонтальном положении.
Авторы установили, что во время физиологических нагрузок на позвоночник, вызванных ходьбой, обьем жидкости в МП диске увеличивается на 0.01%, а физиологическая потеря жидкости, связанная с переменой внутридискового давления в положении стоя и сидя, равняется от 3 до 10% объема жидкости. Эти изменения возможны только у человека и совершенно исключены у непрямоходячих животных, где имеет место пассивная диффузия растворов. Поэтому те исследования, которые проводились на многих животных, исследуя процессы метаболизма, не являются полностью достоверными.
В экспериментах на препаратах позвоночников человека Я.Л.Цивьян установил, что под действием вертикальной нагрузки наблюдается потеря жидкости из ткани МП дисков. Когда же приложенные силы вызывали сдавление и сгибание препарата, наблюдалась большая потеря жидкости, нежели при действии сил той же величины, вызывающих исключительно сдавление. В первом случае имитировалась нагрузка на позвоночник в положении сидя, а во втором – в положении стоя. Таким образом, обмен жидкости в МП диске значительно нарушается у лиц, которые большинство времени проводят в положении сидя с согнутым поясничным отделом позвоночника, приводя к последующему развитию дегенерации МП диска.
На доказательство данного положения, рассмотрим обследования космонавтов, которые длительное время находились в условиях невесомости. Оказалось, что в условиях отсутствия гравитационного воздействия когда, казалось бы, должно при этом улучшаться состояние МП диска за счет снятия внешних нагрузок на него и при этом сохранения периферического питания, которое теоретически должно улучьшится и полностью компенсировать собой именно осмотическое питание. Но вопреки ожиданиям и теоретическим расчетам очень быстро шло прогрессирование дегенеративно – дистрофических процессов в позвоночнике, в костной структуре, особенно в МП диске. Поэтому был специально разработан тренажер, который имитировал нормальные земные силы нагрузки во время ходьбы, тем самым в значительной мере данная проблема была решена.*Таким образом, активным стимулятором поступления питательных веществ в межпозвонковый диск является дозированная динамическая нагрузка такая, как ходьба, пешие прогулки, плавание, при которых происходит равномерное питание диска. А статические нагрузки, связанные с длительным сгибательным положением туловища, длительные динамические нагрузки (бег, прыжки и т.д.), а также что более опасно, резкий переход от статических до динамических нагрузок исключают активное поступление питательных веществ и равномерной работе МП диска*." 
"Оказывается «активная диффузия, поступление метаболитов в межпозвонковый диск (питание диска) начинается через 15-20 минут после начала непрерывной, спокойной ходьбы прогулочным шагом, которая должна продолжаться 1,5-2 часа (для достаточного суточного питания дисков). Такую ходьбу ничем заменить нельзя!», - профессор, академик И.М. Данилов. «Другой важный момент ― это питание диска. Как известно, межпозвонковый диск ― это самая аваскулярная (без кровеносных сосудов) ткань в организме человека, постоянно находящаяся в зоне компрессионной нагрузки в десятки, а порой и в сотни килограммов. Облитерация (заращение полости или просвета какого-либо сосуда, трубчатого органа) сосудов межпозвонкового диска завершается в возрасте 4-8 лет. А после периода созревания отдельные капилляры сохраняются лишь в периферических отделах фиброзного кольца. Поступление метаболитов (веществ, образующихся в процессе метаболизма ― обмена веществ) в межпозвонковый диск осуществляется благодаря активной диффузии через замыкательные пластинки. Было установлено, что единственным активным стимулятором поступления питательных веществ в межпозвонковый диск является дозированная нагрузка (ходьба пешком). Обращаю ваше внимание: не воздействие статических поз или больших напряжений, а именно дозированная нагрузка, благодаря естественному, исходному способу локомоции для человека ― ходьбе! "
Получается, что только хотьба и плавание способны полноценно поддерживать МП в рабочем состоянии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Май 2013)

Способны.
Насчет полноценности никто не оценивал.
Теория.
Насчет космонавтов, передернуто.
Именно потому и одевают специальный костюм с пружинками  на стягивание, что за две недели рост увеличивается на см на 12.
Много ходят почтальоны. И отчего у них болит спина.


----------

